

Bitcoin Consensus – Why We Must Know the Answer Before Asking the Question - dsterry
http://davidsterry.com/blog/2015/06/bitcoin-consensus-why-we-must-know-the-answer-before-asking-the-question/

======
dsterry
This is a follow-on to my previous article
[http://davidsterry.com/blog/2015/06/arguments-in-the-
bitcoin...](http://davidsterry.com/blog/2015/06/arguments-in-the-bitcoin-
block-size-debate/) which failed to even contain the word consensus as
helpfully pointed out by a reader.

